# Out of the fog, wife still in it..



## hurtingsodeeply (Nov 8, 2011)

Just a inquiry.. My wife and I have been separated since October of 2011. I have been very active in my own therapy.. Her not so much .. I asked about couples counseling and she keeps putting it off.. Our marriage is done.. I have begun to move forward after 10 years of suppression by her.. She doesn't see what she did to me as wrong .. She thinks everything is rosy.. She hasn't removed her rings, I have.. She still calls me Hun.. Haven't said I love you since moving out.. I have talked to her and she still doesn't see anything wrong.. Is there anyway to bring her out of the fog?? Yes I will admit to using the " I love you.. But not in love with you" line. Bit I've been nothing but an empty shell for many years.. Just trying to please her.. But to no avail.. Just need guidance and info .. Some of you may know my story .. Told in the thread "perpetuating the lie".. Please help as its not fair to anyone..including kids to drag this out any longer..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

